# EightCap, anyone heard of them?



## TroyDuncan (2 September 2016)

Finally making the transition to a live account after months of trial and error on the demo (fairly new trader). After reading some pretty horrific stories about dodgy brokers I am looking for an honest regulated broker. I came across these guys but wondering if anyone has used them? Recommendations are welcomed  

Cheers
Troy


----------



## Wharris (2 September 2016)

Tried to edit my reply but deletes it so ill summarise again ha.
They look asic regulated.
Appear to be associated or own blueberrymarkets and fxstream as of 21/7

Fxstream website lists collins street melbourne address yet asic has silverwater nsw listed.
Probably bucket shops but who knows.
Plenty of regulated well known brokers out there, there's a thread here regarding brokers.

Lastly if you have a demo account with a broker why not open a live account with them?


----------



## TroyDuncan (2 September 2016)

Thanks for the info and the heads up on the thread- I will take a look. I have been trading on their demo account. Just wanted to do some due diligence before I start investing money. Will start with a small amount and see how they perform. 

Cheers
Troy


----------



## skc (2 September 2016)

Seems like your run-of-the-mill CFD provider using white labelled MT4 platform.

What has compelled you to try/use them vs the 10s of others who pretty much offer the same thing?


----------



## minwa (2 September 2016)

*The EightCap Team
EightCap is led by a team made up of highly-qualified experts in the industry, with deep understanding of what traders, both retail and institutional, really need to reach their trading potential.
Our staff all share the same passion for trading and are dedicated to providing the highest-level quality service to our clients, regardless of their individual needs and experience levels.*

They don't outline their team or CEO/founder, which I find raises some flags - not one name. Even if you have no reputation (they claim to be highly qualified experts) you should at least put who's behind it. This seems like they are hiding the people behind it..perhaps someone who may be linked to questionable firms previously.


----------



## >Apocalypto< (9 September 2016)

I trade with them, have been since march. 

New company found them by chance while looking for new broker after not enjoying my time at FXCM. They're on Collins St. Trading with them has been fine coms ok spreads decent. But I only trade off daily and 4h i've never scalped with them. 

as noted one of the many MT4 brokers out there. one thing they don't offer is as many markets say Pepperstone or IG offer their range is very limited. I don't trade exoctics or non major indices so its no issue for me. What I do like about them is their client area is one of the best I have used. Troy if you are planing to go live with them i am recomend them as I have not had any issues and I have withdrawn 2.5k since march. Just make sure what they offer is what you need from a broker. 

Cheers.


----------



## Yasmin8C (9 September 2016)

Hello All, 

I wanted to introduce myself my name is Yasmin, and I am part of the team at EightCap.  Happy to answer any questions that you may have here.  Our Management team aren't that self indulgent that they have big cheesy bios on the website! A quick LinkedIn search you can see our management team.

To answer to your question Wharris both blueberry markets and fxstream are a authorised representative of EightCap.


----------

